

We can know whether we are in a simulation - carlos
http://terranova.blogs.com/terra_nova/2012/10/we-can-know-whether-we-are-in-a-simulation.html

======
lutusp
No, as a matter of fact, we cannot know this. No matter how many people
speculate about it, it's not a property of the universe we can determine in a
scientific sense. It's empty philosophy -- but I repeat myself.

